# electric blanket



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy an electric blanket in Paphos. Looking for preferably overblanket but if not underblanket.
thanks


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Poplife? I have bought a couple of items from there and they are ok but I have heard not so good feedback too!


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

SWJ said:


> Poplife? I have bought a couple of items from there and they are ok but I have heard not so good feedback too!


tried Poplife they don't stock them Went to Home Center they wanted 90 euros for doub underblanket. 
Does anyone know a company who would send it cheaper from UK
thanks


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> tried Poplife they don't stock them Went to Home Center they wanted 90 euros for doub underblanket.
> Does anyone know a company who would send it cheaper from UK
> thanks


What about Amazon, do they stock items like electric blankets? :ranger:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> What about Amazon, do they stock items like electric blankets? :ranger:


Just seen theukabroad.com


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Just seen theukabroad.com


Hi Geraldine I ve seen that site but cant figure out how it works ????:confused2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philly said:


> Hi Geraldine I ve seen that site but cant figure out how it works ????:confused2:


Hi, I must admit I tried it after I had put the thread on, but I couldn't understand it, but then I'm no great shakes on a PC, thought it was just me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, I must admit I tried it after I had put the thread on, but I couldn't understand it, but then I'm no great shakes on a PC, thought it was just me.


Just go to the site.
Go to the list of countries on the left.
Click on Cyprus
You will get a list of types of products etc
Click on the products that interest you 
You will get a list of UK companies who will deliver to Cyprus


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Just go to the site.
> Go to the list of countries on the left.
> Click on Cyprus
> You will get a list of types of products etc
> ...


Hey, that easy!!

I'll have another go, thanks Veronica.


----------

